# is it just me or...



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

hi

is it just me or are GTR34's now looking very dated?

i always wanted one but now im not so sure.....the 32 i had looked retro which IMO is different to looking dated?

opinions?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive always found the 34 blows hot and cold. sometimes they look amazing, others they look very plain.

mine you, at the magic meet, next to all the 35's, my pride and joy 33 looked like a peice of shit

mook


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I wouldn't say dated but it all depends to what you compare it with. 
Standard looks can always be improved with subtle mods such suspension / wheels.
R32 aint quite retro yet in my eyes either.

Sometimes I look at modern cars, even at cheap stuff like Peugeots and it's staggering how much design goes into them. 3D car design and fabrication allows very complex designs to be manufactured cheaply now so I suppose modern cars look more sophisticated now than ever but it doesn't necessarily make older cars, especially icons like the Skyline, look dated. At least not in my eyes.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

when i came to buy a GTR i REALLY wanted a 33 but i couldnt afford one so i bought a 32.....it was only something like 6 months later that i started to find the shape of the 33 dated and distasteful, now its happening with the 34's too lol

ok i may have just pissed off most of the forum by slating 33's and 34's but hey its an opinion

the 32's however i like more and more as time goes by, its hardcore, it doesnt try to be pretty...


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Shock horror, someone thinks his own car looks better than someone elses.

The thing I noticed with working class blokes from the 'UK Jap car scene' is they like to criticise cars they cant practically afford to have, owners of GTS-ts or some hot hatch for example would say German performance cars are boring, or the R34 is an overpriced 4WD barge, my built £3k T4 turbo'd ride full of knock off parts can take one on the M4! ..... yet a few years down the line when depreciation makes such cars affordable, they jump ship.

Perhaps it's reverse form of envy, who knows? ...


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Sidious said:


> Shock horror, someone thinks his own car looks better than someone elses.
> 
> The thing I noticed with working class blokes from the 'UK Jap car scene' is they like to criticise cars they cant practically afford to have, owners of GTS-ts or some hot hatch for example would say German performance cars are boring, or the R34 is an overpriced 4WD barge, my built £3k T4 turbo'd ride full of knock off parts can take one on the M4! ..... yet a few years down the line when depreciation makes such cars affordable, they jump ship.
> 
> Perhaps it's reverse form of envy, who knows? ...



well i dont really know what you are going on about TBH because i no longer own a GTR or a jap car, im not poor either lol

i take it you are a working class 33 gtr owner? (or more likely a badged up gtst?)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

This is quite strange, but since I woke up today I was thinking of getting a 34 as apposed to a 35 that I have saved up for.... please don't confuse me now people :chairshot I want something for my daily use, so I think a 35 would be more ideal... , but that 34 disease is always lurking in my head :runaway: wish I had the money to buy all of them, but that's greedy..... so no...

As pointed out, some 34s look really modern, but sometimes you see one and think, it's not really all that... :nervous: I think it's about what car you see and how pretty it looks etc... but love them <3


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Front of R34 is the best looking IMO, R32 though the whole shape and size is very appealing for me on looks i'd go for R32 first then R34 and then R33


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You can't expect a car design of 12-15 years ago to look modern, that's not the point of it!! It's a daft concept.

It's a car of it's time. Distinctive and boxy, iconic even. Dated, probably. But if that's what's worrying you it ain't the car for you.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's right, you can't beat a 34 when it comes to looks.... it's the supermodel of the GTRs as someone said once  and rightly so.... but the 35 is growing on me too personally  so it depends what you want really... a 32 is cute and more fun I suppose, if that's what you are after.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> You can't expect a car design of 12-15 years ago to look modern, that's not the point of it!! It's a daft concept.
> 
> It's a car of it's time. Distinctive and boxy, iconic even. Dated, probably. But if that's what's worrying you it ain't the car for you.


RX7 has a timeless shape....


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

well i think that opinion was commonplace but its less so now, to me the 32 is a far better looking car, 10 years older and far less....dated/fugly for its period?

jeez im going to be unpopular by the end of this thread lol, its not intentional guys...just thinking aloud


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

All GTR's (32,32,34) look great to me so to answer your question......no lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy said:


> RX7 has a timeless shape....


 that's right.... never looks dated the RX7


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> mine you, at the magic meet, next to all the 35's, my pride and joy 33 looked like a peice of shit
> 
> mook


next time I'll bring mine to represent the 33s 

you are right, next to 35 they look too small and a bit o l d  



.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

see where you're coming from.


5 years ago everything about an 34 GTR was appealing BUT now there are certain angles and maybe particular example (modded to a certain trend maybe) that just look a bit gash.

A near standard bodywork 34 GTR - low and with tastefull wheels that fill the arches still looks great though.

I dont like 33's though - Always have thought they looked dated, and outwith the GTR 'boxy' angular mold.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I find 34's a bit weird the examples in Blowdog's article look stunning but then others I see look a bit wrong!

The 32 has grown on me massively and a tastefully modded one looks ace, however the 33 is the one that just always seems to look ****-on in my book.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Well everyone has their opinion but to say a 33 looks s**t on your book is a bit OTT


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

alloy said:


> Front of R34 is the best looking IMO, R32 though the whole shape and size is very appealing for me on looks i'd go for R32 first then R34 and then R33


Similar thoughts as me hence the reason I went for the Bee*R 324 that I'm driving now,kinda best of both worlds.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> Well everyone has their opinion but to say a 33 looks s**t on your book is a bit OTT


I just don't see where this thread is going to be honest, just an opportunity for attention seekers to say something stupid, anything that brings the spot light on how great *their* choice of car is.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

T.F.S. said:


> well i dont really know what you are going on about TBH because i no longer own a GTR or a jap car, im not poor either lol
> 
> i take it you are a working class 33 gtr owner? (or more likely a badged up gtst?)


Let's put it this way, if you had the money for an R34 you wouldn't be making such a silly thread like this one.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sidious said:


> I just don't see where this thread is going to be honest, just an opportunity for attention seekers to say something stupid, anything that brings the spot light on how great *their* choice of car is.




Well the majority of members on this forum have R32 as they were the most affordable to get on to the GTR ownership ladder, so they are always being biased and somewhat quite childishly claim they have the best GTR etc, that's fine if it makes them happy, and also they always win the arguement as they're backed by the majority. But to me R33 is better looking than the 32 all day hence I chose to buy one over a 32. Each to their own I suppose. And performance ways, who is faster round the ring?? That's right the 33 is 
But then again if you like to drive around in an old box, go ahead.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sidious said:


> Let's put it this way, if you had the money for an R34 you wouldn't be making such a silly thread like this one.


That shouldn't take long to ponder about I don't think, given the availability of funds.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> That shouldn't take long to ponder about I don't think, given the availability of funds.


Well I just think people should be happy with that they got, no need to shoot down something more expensive or different to feel better about their own choices.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Well everyone has their opinion but to say a 33 looks s**t on your book is a bit OTT


C o c k - o n it's a good thing


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> C o c k - o n it's a good thing


Alright that's better  but still the Z4 long bonnet looks more of a co*k  
Just to remind you of the shapes you seem to prefer


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Lol at Nigel  having an argument with nobody takes some level of insecurity....:runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

glad I at leas made you laugh :clap:

for no reason


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

see what you mean , looks really dated ;-)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:nervous: yes they do look a bit dated I think.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> glad I at leas made you laugh :clap:
> 
> for no reason


 the sun is out, the weekend is here and you're trolling yourself :chairshot


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> :nervous: yes they do look a bit dated I think.


less so than the 33


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Sidious said:


> Let's put it this way, if you had the money for an R34 you wouldn't be making such a silly thread like this one.


i sold my GTR years ago mate and bought a rather expensive mercedes...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


> less so than the 33


But still dated nevertheless  unless you are wearing sunglasses at all times.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy said:


> the sun is out, the weekend is here and you're trolling yourself :chairshot


So wtf are you doing here yourself alloy? ffs !


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> So wtf are you doing here yourself alloy? ffs !


You want to argue with me now? I'm here till 9 so fill your boots.....


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

T.F.S. said:


> i sold my GTR years ago mate and bought a rather expensive mercedes...


see its you thats dated then not the Skyline, Everyone knows Merc's are for old people


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Do I need to know what time you are here till? :nervous: do us a favour and leave a bit earlier than that mate if you could. You are making inappropriate remarks referring personally to me, for no valid reason, then you are telling me the sun is out this that.... I don't know why it should bother you what I'm doing :nervous: If you don't like me commenting on a topic you have the choice not to read them  ... just go about your business fella... cheers and enjoy your weekend in the fashion you want to.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Andy W said:


> see its you thats dated then not the Skyline, Everyone knows Merc's are for old people


yea i think that may be true lol, turned 35 the other day (maybe i look less dated than when i was a 34 lol!!!)

hey can you PM me your work number...i have a customer in eastbourne that comes down to me and it would be a lot easier for them to come to you mate


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Andy W said:


> see its you thats dated then not the Skyline, Everyone knows Merc's are for old people


:chuckle: maybe it is a McLaren SLR :nervous:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> :chuckle: maybe it is a McLaren SLR :nervous:


Clarkson has one doesn't he, need i say more


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Do I need to know what time you are here till? :nervous: do us a favour and leave a bit earlier than that mate if you could. You are making inappropriate remarks referring personally to me, for no valid reason, then you are telling me the sun is out this that.... I don't know why it should bother you what I'm doing :nervous: If you don't like me commenting on a topic you have the choice not to read them  ... just go about your business fella... cheers and enjoy your weekend in the fashion you want to.


Usually when people ask a question (even with acronyms that include foul language) the polite thing to do is reply......so as I said I'm here till 9.

Also I believe if someone has mistakenly taken offence from you, then the polite thing to do is appologise.....I'm sorry

However there is no polite way of saying the R33 is the ugly sister in the family.....

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

At least the frnt wings on a 33 don't look like a 5 year old designed them


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Andy W said:


> At least the frnt wings on a 33 don't look like a 5 year old designed them


That sounds like the argument of a 5 year old?

I will humour you though, as your post wasn't specific, are you referring to the R35?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

so you don't think the 35 wings look like an after thought ? they are the worst looking part of the car


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy said:


> Usually when people ask a question (even with acronyms that include foul language) the polite thing to do is reply......so as I said I'm here till 9.
> 
> Also I believe if someone has mistakenly taken offence from you, then the polite thing to do is appologise.....I'm sorry
> 
> ...


alloy you seem to have issues mate, don't know whether it was the hot curry you had last night that burned your ahss or whatever, but since you have better things to do than calling a 33 ugly, I suggest you go and do that, and stop trolling here for no reason. You are not even contributing to thread so why bother engaging into unnecessary debate about "what I should be doing". I find it very peculiar that you even bothered making personal remarks about me far from the topic of discussion. As I said If you don't like me personally or you don't like me commenting, you have the choice not to read my comments. oh and lastly the R35 is the uglies of the sisters for your information  and now have great weekend sir.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

At the risk of being called a twat and being asked to stand down Again, can I just say....


This thread is ghey!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Andy W said:


> At least the frnt wings on a 33 don't look like a 5 year old designed them


:chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Mook said:


> At the risk of being called a twat and being asked to stand down Again, can I just say....
> 
> 
> This thread is ghey!


t*@t 

someone had to say it first


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mook said:


> At the risk of being called a twat and being asked to stand down Again, can I just say....
> 
> 
> This thread is ghey!


someone had to claim the title for the dumbest thread... I relinquish the merit


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Andy W said:


> so you don't think the 35 wings look like an after thought ? they are the worst looking part of the car


I'm not so sure for an afterthought they were on to 2002 proto.....I'm pretty certain they are one of the main aero design features and one of the attributes that makes the car so unique.....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> alloy you seem to have issues mate, don't know whether it was the hot curry you had last night that burned your ahss or whatever, but since you have better things to do than calling a 33 ugly, I suggest you go and do that, and stop trolling here for no reason. You are not even contributing to thread so why bother engaging into unnecessary debate about "what I should be doing". I find it very peculiar that you even bothered making personal remarks about me far from the topic of discussion. As I said If you don't like me personally or you don't like me commenting, you have the choice not to read my comments. oh and lastly the R35 is the uglies of the sisters for your information  and now have great weekend sir.


In the same vein you request I not pass comment referring to you personally, for which I have apologised, I request in the same dignity that you neither make comments referring to me personally.....now we are 1 for 1....although I suspect there will be no apology back to me


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

alloy said:


> I'm not so sure for an afterthought they were on to 2002 proto.....I'm pretty certain they are one of the main aero design features and one of the attributes that makes the car so unique.....


it makes the front end look like its from another car, Laguna V6 Coupe Sequential may be


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Andy W said:


> it makes the front end look like its from another car, Laguna V6 Coupe Sequential may be


......which is another example of a car which is prettier than the R33........and it's French.....this is a sad day for Japanese performance cars and fans around the world.......


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

hmm i think you'll find that Renault own a share of Nissan ..... they didn't when designing or building any of the straight 6 GTR's


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Mook said:


> At the risk of being called a twat and being asked to stand down Again, can I just say....
> 
> 
> This thread is ghey!


:thumbsup:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Is it me or is the R35 looking a bit dated!:flame:

The R34 only looks dated because of the R35 and so on and forth back down the models

Its funny how the next model that comes along changes our preception on things. Thats advancement for you.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

R35 achillies heal is it's front on look, it looks a little bit like it has had a stroke........


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

alloy said:


> R35 achillies heal is it's front on look, it looks a little bit like it has had a stroke........


LOL! :clap:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

And that comes from an owner of one! Something I have plans to remedy


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So to conclude everyone likes the look of their own car....... whether it looks dated or not. but I can't help thinking 32 is the fugliest 

ok, now I'm out of here, keep on arguing !


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

alloy said:


> And that comes from an owner of one! Something I have plans to remedy


tap the bumper, that'll change it


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you think Bee-R will ever do a R35-4 conversion


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

be different, put a Stagea front on it


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

alloy said:


> Do you think Bee-R will ever do a R35-4 conversion


Backward compatibility? Now there's a thought. How about really pissing off the Skyline lads and get some Z-Tune style front wings for the R35? Me and you have both got silver so we're already at an advantage. I think this could be the start of something big, dressing the R35 up in Skyline parts


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Andy W said:


> tap the bumper, that'll change it


:nervous:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I use to think my old (2005) m3 was timeless then one day in tescos carpark I saw it side by side with an e92 m3, and boy did it look dated! In it's own company it still looked fab but at that moment I realised times had moved on, so I bought an e92 about a week later! 

I was gutted that day though! 

J


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Time changes everything

the 34 isnt dated .....yet

the 33 is (sorry)

the 32 was but now its retro and cool ( or should that be kewl)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The RX7 is dated by the way, any car with pop up headlights is definitely dated!

GTRs (and RX7s for that matter) are cars of their time period. As RSVFour says, they go from new, to dated, to retro, and all GTRs are recognisable for what they are. It's not like a Ford Escort where you need the newest trim level now is it.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's not like a Ford Escort where you need the newest trim level now is it.












Nothing wrong with an Escort :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL I definitely wasn't referring to the classic ones. I should have said ford focus really shouldn't I!


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

The 34 is the best looking for sure. It's going to be popular for a lomg time.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree as with any design things date, some more then others. For me the different skyline marques (sp?) are an evolution of function over form. When I was a nipper for me it was all about the 33, therefore when I was in a financial position I went out and grabbed one.

I also quite like the retro 80's styling of this (see pic below) and would like to add this to my garage at some point:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> LOL I definitely wasn't referring to the classic ones. I should have said ford focus really shouldn't I!












And now whats wrong with a Focus ... currently considering jacking in Skylines for one of these! 











Now one of those, exactly like that I would not say no!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> And now whats wrong with a Focus ... currently considering jacking in Skylines for one of these!


At least it would get stolen before it had a chance to let you down. My wife wanted one of these until she told a policeman friend. He advised against it unless it was garaged as the theft rate with them was sky high. She's still got the 307SW.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> He advised against it unless it was garaged as the theft rate with them was sky high. She's still got the 307SW.


Not a problem for a man who owns the Batcave :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Not a problem for a batty man who lives in a cave :thumbsup:


WTF!?!?!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> The RX7 is dated by the way, any car with pop up headlights is definitely dated!


I wonder if this car with pop up lights looks dated. It still looks fantastic though even today. 



>


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> I know that its really myself who prefers the company of me, I just enjoy trying to move the limelight from myself


WT double F !!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel, the F40 does look dated, there's no getting away from it.

Manufacturers plan a bit of obsolescence into the manufacturing process. If they didn't and everything looked the same as its predecessors they wouldn't sell any new cars would they?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a fair point, but i don't think the F40 falls into that category, it still looks great, and was designed ahead of its time. And I'm not sure about it becoming obsolete ever. But as you say, if you were to compare the F40 to the F60 Enzo then you might notice the datedness :nervous:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> So to conclude everyone likes the look of their own car....... whether it looks dated or not. but I can't help thinking 32 is the fugliest
> 
> ok, now I'm out of here, keep on arguing !


Not the bloatiest! Thats why we have the R33 around! 

R32 - Ugly Ducking - Check
R33 - Fatty Boomba - Check
R34 - Looking Dated - Check
R35 - Looks like it's had a stroke - Check

I can't wait for the R36 now!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^thanks for finalising that for us Gav :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GavGTR said:


> Not the bloatiest! Thats why we have the R33 around!
> 
> R32 - Ugly Ducking - Check
> R33 - Fatty Boomba - Check
> ...


PMSL. Great summary


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

old is gold


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^unless you are referring to women, in which case they are only big [email protected]


----------

